
Show HN: WebComponents.dev – The Modern IDE for Web Platform Developers - georges_gomes
https://webcomponents.dev
======
georges_gomes
Hi! Co-Maker here. We are going out of BETA soon and would love to have HN
feedback

Specially for Show HN we built a little Hacker News Custom-Element button
[https://webcomponents.dev/edit/RE957cUuYlJO0DZFJIz3](https://webcomponents.dev/edit/RE957cUuYlJO0DZFJIz3)

Happy to answer any questions

------
verdverm
Why does everyone create and require custom IDEs?

Why can't we use our normal IDE?

(IDE can also be designer, normal tools for our job)

~~~
georges_gomes
In our case, it's to offer the most rapid experience possible. There is no
checkout, setup of build, npm install or other things. It's all ready to go
immediately. Also we built really specialized views and features for the job.
You have immediate feedback out-of-the-box or you can review UI changes
graphically by comparing results, to name a few.

This been said, we are working on a CLI to "checkout" the components locally,
use your editor of preference but still benefit from everything above.

Thanks

